# why when I log in does it say that my account is not active someone please help me I'm in tears :-(



## marie browning (Nov 4, 2014)

*I am in tears right now my account is not active I don't know if I am fired I don't know what is going on I have been a honest hard working driver and have grossed $800 this week and my paycheck is only 450 but that's not the problem the problem is I think I might be in trouble for god knows what because anyone can just make up a lie about you and get you in trouble and now I think that I may be fired or suspended for something I didn't do. I am really really upset about this and no one is getting back at me if somebody has had this happen to them when they log in it says that they have not been activated does that mean that they are suspended or fired or is it something else somebody please help me! I have a 8 month old son and I am a single mother just tring to do the right thing in life and I was finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel then this happens. I'm so confused. :-(*


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

This problem could be from many different things including an error on Uber's part.

There is not really anything that you can do until you hear back from Uber to find out what the issue is.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi, yeah all you can do is wait and see what Uber says.


----------



## marie browning (Nov 4, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Hi, yeah all you can do is wait and see what Uber says.


thank you very much for your advice I really do appreciate it I'm just so sad right now because I really needed this job and I was getting the hang of it and doing everything right I don't see that happen I'm just so disappointed now but thank you for your advice I'll just wait and see what happens


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

For starters, calm down! Lol

All you can do is contact uber and wait and see what happened. Keep us posted.


----------



## marie browning (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't calm down I was really feeling good about myself when I started working here and making money for my family it means a lot to me but I will definitely keep you posted


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

marie browning said:


> I can't calm down I was really feeling good about myself when I started working here and making money for my family it means a lot to me but I will definitely keep you posted


what was your rating? how many rides have you done?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

This has happened to many drivers in the past. Could be a simple error in the Uber system, or they need you to re upload a document that they can't read or something like that.

How are you doing with your rating? If too low this can be another reason.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

marie browning said:


> *I am in tears right now my account is not active I don't know if I am fired I don't know what is going on I have been a honest hard working driver and have grossed $800 this week and my paycheck is only 450 but that's not the problem the problem is I think I might be in trouble for god knows what because anyone can just make up a lie about you and get you in trouble and now I think that I may be fired or suspended for something I didn't do. I am really really upset about this and no one is getting back at me if somebody has had this happen to them when they log in it says that they have not been activated does that mean that they are suspended or fired or is it something else somebody please help me! I have a 8 month old son and I am a single mother just tring to do the right thing in life and I was finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel then this happens. I'm so confused. :-(*


Could be a simple issue with your vehicle papers. Check your dashboard and make sure everything says active. Most likely you're not deactivated from doing something wrong


----------



## marie browning (Nov 4, 2014)

my rating is 4.2 it was four point one but it went up I've only been uber ring for two weeks now


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

marie browning said:


> *I am in tears right now my account is not active I don't know if I am fired I don't know what is going on I have been a honest hard working driver and have grossed $800 this week and my paycheck is only 450 but that's not the problem the problem is I think I might be in trouble for god knows what because anyone can just make up a lie about you and get you in trouble and now I think that I may be fired or suspended for something I didn't do. I am really really upset about this and no one is getting back at me if somebody has had this happen to them when they log in it says that they have not been activated does that mean that they are suspended or fired or is it something else somebody please help me! I have a 8 month old son and I am a single mother just tring to do the right thing in life and I was finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel then this happens. I'm so confused. :-(*


Given your sincere attitude, my money is on a phone problem.
Phone problems happen frequently.
Try rebooting your phone and\or checking your uber dashboard for your rating.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

The rating is low but it depends on how many rides you've done.
There is a period of immunity, then a graduated deal.
Maybe somebody else in your area can tell you how the ratings work for your area.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Yikes 4.2? Is that right? What about the paperwork that you turned in, do you pay your insurance on a monthly basis? Anything that may need attention? I ould hold out and let us know.


----------



## marie browning (Nov 4, 2014)

I already rebooted the phone and I check my dashboard it's 4.2 is there a rating where they suspend you for some time or terminate you if so it would be helpful for me to know thank you


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

marie browning said:


> I already rebooted the phone and I check my dashboard it's 4.2 is there a rating where they suspend you for some time or terminate you if so it would be helpful for me to know thank you


Thats whY i asked how many rides you have done. Most market you have immunity in your first 20 rides, then its like 20 - 50 you need have 4.2 I THINK then its 4.6 after 50 rides. But again, they would inform you first before deactivating you.


----------



## marie browning (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah I turned my phone off and rebooted it and when I did I tried to log back in cuz I already was driving today and when I log back in it said that I was not activatedI've only been doing this two weeks and I have been working my butt off so it's disappointing because I know I'm very nice to people but when you get drunk people they might think its funny to write you with one star I do a lot of my work at night and around club which might be a bad idea now that I think about it I'm just praying for the best at this point


----------



## marie browning (Nov 4, 2014)

and I don't know if I said this before but no one has told me anything I just can't log back into my driver app :-(


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

marie browning said:


> yeah I turned my phone off and rebooted it and when I did I tried to log back in cuz I already was driving today and when I log back in it said that I was not activatedI've only been doing this two weeks and I have been working my butt off so it's disappointing because I know I'm very nice to people but when you get drunk people they might think its funny to write you with one star I do a lot of my work at night and around club which might be a bad idea now that I think about it I'm just praying for the best at this point


You should also balance where you do pick up so you don't always get these drunk people. I do my work during the day and near hotels so I get these tourists and they tend to give out better ratings.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

Check under the documents section in the Dashboard and make sure everything is say active. If all looks good Uber will reach back with a day or so with an answr


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

I also hope you have emailed Uber about this.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sounds like the ratings were the problem. When starting to drive you should only do simple, non surged day rides for the first 50 or so. Best hope might be asking for a second chance. If so see other threads about resuscitating your rating. Also check your spam folders for emails. Sometimes ratings warnings get caught in there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> You should also balance where you do pick up so you don't always get these drunk people. I do my work during the day and near hotels so I get these tourists and they tend to give out better ratings.


Great advice, but I have been able to keep my rate a steady 4.9 4.91 doing drunk shifts I thought I wasn't going to be able to keep it that high. So I think it's more about providing service. Uber provides riders resources to help ensure 5star rides. I follow what they say do..minus the door opening and Iv been a ok.

I have gum,water, aux cord,phone chargers and clean my car out each day. I also follow what uber likes us to say when the rider gets in car about the preferred route and I run the ac before and during the ride so the cars comfortable. Never start the trip until the rider is in the car and I never use my phone while driving. It's on mute nav and sits on the winshield mount so I never half to take my eyes off the road. I also keep my front seat rolled all the way up when I have one rider so they can have maximum room to stretch out! if they choose to sit in the front I move the front seat all the way back. Just try and make your riders comfy and follow the rules and be polite . It goes along way..if anything else it will get you lots of complements.
Btw I tell my riders about The amenities first thing when They get in. They are always blown away by it and it starts the trip off right. I end the trip by asking them if they would like a water or any gum for the road and say thanks for choosing Uber. I get people all the time that say.."and this is why We choose Uber over lyft"

The more riders I can convert and keep the better lyft is a cancer to Ridesharing


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I remember when I couldn't log into the driver app.. I reset my password any everything.. Finally contacted uber and they somehow had my new email address. It was weird because I didnt sign up with Uber with the email address they had on file. I missed a XL 2.0x surge dealing with them, but i got it working again.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Great advice, but I have been able to keep my rate a steady 4.9 4.91 doing drunk shifts I thought I wasn't going to be able to keep it that high. So I think it's more about providing service. Uber provides riders resources to help ensure 5star rides. I follow what they say do..minus the door opening and Iv been a ok.


I never open door for no body unless they're really cute! I do provide candy/mints and I do have water on board but its mostly for me unless an pax askes for it. I also have an USB port for phone charger but I never tell my passenger and only let them use it if they ask. I just keep my car clean, keep it smelling good. I stop after every 2 or 3 rides and clean up my mats. It works. Im a 4.87 driver after over 450 rides


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Two weeks of driving and your rating was a 4.1 before you were deactivated? 
Definitely a rating problem. Somehow .. some way .. several someone's rated
their experience in your vehicle as poor. 

I would ask Uber for another chance .. but given you haven't been driving 
for long and have this bad of a rating .. they may cut their losses (you). 
I'm sorry.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Thats whY i asked how many rides you have done. Most market you have immunity in your first 20 rides, then its like 20 - 50 you need have 4.2 I THINK then its 4.6 after 50 rides. But again, they would inform you first before deactivating you.


The rating thing is ridiculous. When I got out of immunity I was 4.9. Now I'm 4.7. I've written them several times explaining that the ratings are unfair because so much of it is out of our hands. We could get bad ratings just for surge prices. We could get bad ratings because the pin is miles away from the actual pickup location. We could get bad rating because we talk too much or not enough. We could get bad ratings because we drive a Ford when the rider wanted a Prius. We could get failing ratings because the person missed by 1\4 of an inch and hit 4 instead of 5. We could get bad ratings because MOST people think 4 stars is very good. We could get bad ratings because we try to help them understand how to use the app so it's accurate for us in order to get better service. I've read where people got bad ratings because the rear door handles were hard to find so they put white tape on them and got bad ratings for that. I've had brick and mortar business's rehire me three times over after quitting because _they knew who I was_ and what my work ethic is like. ...and I can't depend on this job because of the arbitrary rating system.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Who knows what the rating cut off is exactly for Indianapolis drivers?


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

josolo said:


> The rating thing is ridiculous. When I got out of immunity I was 4.9. Now I'm 4.7. I've written them several times explaining that the ratings are unfair because so much of it is out of our hands. We could get bad ratings just for surge prices. We could get bad ratings because the pin is miles away from the actual pickup location. We could get bad rating because we talk too much or not enough. We could get bad ratings because we drive a Ford when the rider wanted a Prius. We could get failing ratings because the person missed by 1\4 of an inch and hit 4 instead of 5. We could get bad ratings because MOST people think 4 stars is very good. We could get bad ratings because we try to help them understand how to use the app so it's accurate for us in order to get better service. I've read where people got bad ratings because the rear door handles were hard to find so they put white tape on them and got bad ratings for that. I've had brick and mortar business's rehire me three times over after quitting because they knew who I was and what my work ethic is like. ...and I can't depend on this job because of the arbitrary rating system.


Believe me brother, I feel you. I feel your pain. I think in future Uber will change the rating system or lower the expectation. a 4.7 driver is pretty good in my opinion. even a 4.2. a 3? no... 2? hell no. 1? get the **** out of here.

I think if you have 3.8 and above, Uber really need start take a look but a 4 out of 5 is good.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh man here we go. Another thread gets turned into the rating system debate.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I never open door for no body unless they're really cute! I do provide candy/mints and I do have water on board but its mostly for me unless an pax askes for it. I also have an USB port for phone charger but I never tell my passenger and only let them use it if they ask. I just keep my car clean, keep it smelling good. I stop after every 2 or 3 rides and clean up my mats. It works. Im a 4.87 driver after over 450 rides


That's me to a tee except I don't even open the door for cuties. Ordinarily they are climbing into my car almost before I can put it in park to unlock the doors because my profile picture has my car in the background and they see me coming. I have everything folks could ever want but nobody ever wants. Have passed out about 8 pieces of gum on one ride after somebody mentioned that they might have bad breath from drinking. 61 rides. 4.7 compared to your 4.87 with basically the same service, plus I rarely work past 8pm.

*How do you guys with hundreds of rides know how many trips you've done*?
Uber doesn't even total that figure on the dash.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Oh man here we go. Another thread gets turned into the rating system debate.


Yeah you know, like Forrest Gump said, Shit Happens!


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

josolo said:


> That's me to a tee except I don't even open the door for cuties. Ordinarily they are climbing into my car almost before I can put it in park to unlock the doors because my profile picture has my car in the background and they see me coming. I have everything folks could ever want but nobody ever wants. Have passed out about 8 pieces of gum on one ride after somebody mentioned that they might have bad breath from drinking. 61 rides. 4.7 compared to your 4.87 with basically the same service, plus I rarely work past 8pm.
> 
> *How do you guys with hundreds of rides know how many trips you've done*?
> Uber doesn't even total that figure on the dash.


I just send a email to Uber and ask  Just to annoy them and hope they put it back on our dashboard.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

just


marie browning said:


> *I am in tears right now my account is not active I don't know if I am fired I don't know what is going on I have been a honest hard working driver and have grossed $800 this week and my paycheck is only 450 but that's not the problem the problem is I think I might be in trouble for god knows what because anyone can just make up a lie about you and get you in trouble and now I think that I may be fired or suspended for something I didn't do. I am really really upset about this and no one is getting back at me if somebody has had this happen to them when they log in it says that they have not been activated does that mean that they are suspended or fired or is it something else somebody please help me! I have a 8 month old son and I am a single mother just tring to do the right thing in life and I was finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel then this happens. I'm so confused. :-(*


easy way to find out, send an email to [email protected] and ask them WTF, explain yourselves. Just saying, that's what I would do.
just tell them, put my shit back online. They like it when you talk to them like that.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Uber provides riders resources to help ensure 5star rides. I follow what they say do..minus the door opening and Iv been a ok. ....I also follow what uber likes us to say when the rider gets in car about the preferred route and I run the ac before and during the ride so the cars comfortable


You've gotta be kidding right? Uber offers common sense advice that in my experience, is nothing particularly helpful and no training for the phone or the app. No problems here right? ...They tell you to ask for the riders name so nobody steals the ride and a couple of my rides have been disappointed that I '_didn't know their name_' when they know it's on my screen!?! I've also asked for names and the name is wrong because somebody else summoned the ride for them. ...and trying to kiss their ass for me usually gets the same reaction as if when a waiter\waitress comes up to you when you have a mouthful of food to ask if you need anything, ...and you have to finish chewing, swallow and gulp just to take care of the waiters\waitress's tip pandering needs. Drivers should not be penalized except for legitimate complaints.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

josolo said:


> Need a delete post button. I sometimes hit reply instead of edit late at night cuz I'm not wearing my glasses.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Believe me brother, I feel you. I feel your pain. I think in future Uber will change the rating system or lower the expectation. a 4.7 driver is pretty good in my opinion. even a 4.2. a 3? no... 2? hell no. 1? get the **** out of here.
> 
> I think if you have 3.8 and above, Uber really need start take a look but a 4 out of 5 is good.


I agree. I think EVERYBODIES ratings will go down when uber loses the bright and shiny new thing effect.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

josolo said:


> You've gotta be kidding right? Uber offers common sense advice that in my experience, is nothing particularly helpful and no training for the phone or the app. No problems here right? ...They tell you to ask for the riders name so nobody steals the ride and a couple of my rides have been disappointed that I '_didn't know their name_' when they know it's on my screen!?! I've also asked for names and the name is wrong because somebody else summoned the ride for them. ...and trying to kiss their ass for me usually gets the same reaction as if when a waiter\waitress comes up to you when you have a mouthful of food to ask if you need anything, ...and you have to finish chewing, swallow and gulp just to take care of the waiters\waitress's tip pandering needs. Drivers should not be penalized except for legitimate complaints.


It is common sense stuff. It's a shame we don't see it more often in other industries. I worked for apple in retail so I'm a pro at kissing ass.  A lot of Uber riders remind me of Apple customers. Their one in the same If anyone has worked at Apple you'll know what I mean


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> It is common sense stuff. It's a shame we don't see it more often in other industries. I worked for apple in retail so I'm a pro at kissing ass.  A lot of Uber riders remind me of Apple customers. Their one in the same If anyone has worked at Apple you'll know what I mean


Oh man. Unfortunately I do. I live in an extremely hipster area.
That reminds me of this video I saw from a link at reddit.
The redditor says Jobs explains what will be the ultimate demise of Apple since Jobs is gone now.
I think It can be applied to to uber somewhat as well.
Marketing vs Product in business....


----------



## Uberzilla (Jun 19, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> just
> easy way to find out, send an email to [email protected] and ask them WTF, explain yourselves. Just saying, that's what I would do.
> just tell them, put my shit back online. They like it when you talk to them like that.


Wow you're so smart ah? Smartman how you advising her to email on [email protected] if that email is only for partners for LA.but she drives in Indianapolis!!!
P.S uberla means Uber Los Angeles


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Uberzilla said:


> Wow you're so smart ah? Smartman how you advising her to email on [email protected] if that email is only for partners for LA.but she drives in Indianapolis!!!
> P.S uberla means Uber Los Angeles


That's funny !


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Uberzilla said:


> Wow you're so smart ah? Smartman how you advising her to email on [email protected] if that email is only for partners for LA.but she drives in Indianapolis!!!
> P.S uberla means Uber Los Angeles


didn't realize she was in Indy. Just scanned through, there was allot of drama in the post so I didn't read it all. Guess if it was posted in the Indy forum then it would've been more clear.
I think most would've realized the core message would've been to contact uber. Just a little misunderstanding as far as location. But I can always expect the juvenile behavior around here to use their lack of education to pop off with some type of ignorant remark.


----------



## Anzac (Oct 22, 2014)

After 3 weeks my rating was 4.52 and I was deactivated for low ratings. I was gven warning to keep it above the average (never said what a it was). Then they offered a 7x7 executive trains class that I took. I was deactivated a few days later

I was told I had 4 weeks to get my average to 4.7. I have been working during the day and not the weekend drunk shifts, i believe that the drunks and surfers were causing the low ratings.

I do think the class they they offered here in phoenix was a good class offered a few good tips on service and navigation.


After two weeks. My rating is now a 4.64. And I am sure it will be above the phoenix average. Just slowly work it back it up and stay off the drunk shift


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Anzac said:


> ...
> i believe that the drunks and surfers were causing the low ratings.
> ...


Where do the surfers surf in AZ?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

marie browning said:


> *I am in tears right now my account is not active I don't know if I am fired I don't know what is going on I have been a honest hard working driver and have grossed $800 this week and my paycheck is only 450 but that's not the problem the problem is I think I might be in trouble for god knows what because anyone can just make up a lie about you and get you in trouble and now I think that I may be fired or suspended for something I didn't do. I am really really upset about this and no one is getting back at me if somebody has had this happen to them when they log in it says that they have not been activated does that mean that they are suspended or fired or is it something else somebody please help me! I have a 8 month old son and I am a single mother just tring to do the right thing in life and I was finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel then this happens. I'm so confused. :-(*


Others have given you good suggestions about contacting Uber, etc.

My advice has to do with your account name and picture on this forum. It is probably not a great idea to have your real name and/or picture in your account profile. There are some very anti-Uber people out there, some associated with the taxi industry, who go out of their way to try to harm Uber drivers. One of their methods is to try to report your Uber driving to insurers. It would be best to come up with a more anonymous name and picture.

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

marie browning said:


> my rating is 4.2 it was four point one but it went up I've only been uber ring for two weeks now


that is a very poor rating


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Am I missing something? It is a fairly known fact that Uber wants drivers to maintain a 4.7 or higher; but usually let you slide 'till 4.5 or so. I am always fascinated when I read the 'I didn't know' posts.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Thats whY i asked how many rides you have done. Most market you have immunity in your first 20 rides, then its like 20 - 50 you need have 4.2 I THINK then its 4.6 after 50 rides. But again, they would inform you first before deactivating you.


Speculation is that this "ratings amnesty / immunity" for newbies is just that....speculation. 4.2 is way low, especially for a new female driver (tears notwithstanding....she better save the tears for her pax). She is doing something wrong, either by omission or commission. The drunk & puke crowd certainly is not helping her either.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

marie browning said:


> and I don't know if I said this before but no one has told me anything I just can't log back into my driver app :-(


So what happen are you still driving for Uber or did you move to lyft"

Keith


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

not sure why they are even deactivating people. If they are always recruiting because of lack of drivers, they should be grateful for what they have. I'm sure the turn over rate is high for this job because people come into it, thinking easy money until they realize, its not as easy as it seems.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

marie browning said:


> yeah I turned my phone off and rebooted it and when I did I tried to log back in cuz I already was driving today and when I log back in it said that I was not activatedI've only been doing this two weeks and I have been working my butt off so it's disappointing because I know I'm very nice to people but when you get drunk people they might think its funny to write you with one star I do a lot of my work at night and around club which might be a bad idea now that I think about it I'm just praying for the best at this point


Are you using your rider login or driver one? Make sure you haven't gotten them confused


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

She's a female that just got her license  She was rated low due to her driving ability or lack thereof


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Good luck to you @marie browning - hope they give you another shot! Let us know what happens.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Good luck to you @marie browning - hope they give you another shot! Let us know what happens.


Guess she's done with this forum. Only came here for one day for a little support, then kicked us to the curb. So self absorbed, not even an update of how things turned out. Got what she wanted, used us and left us.

This is the same issue with Uber Drivers. They are all about themselves. How many came to the protest with their meters turned on even though knowing that the strike was to make a point and your meter should be off? I live here, right by Uber, I saw the app fill with cars. How are you suppose to be united when you can't even turn your phone off for a couple of hours? How many people left the protest early because they had a ping? I come here and try to share to help, but I feel as though everyone is in it for themselves, not for each other. In order for driver's to have an impact on fixing things, you need to have a brotherhood. Unfortunately, that doesn't exists here with most. We are suppose to be looking out for each other and that just isn't the case. Not sure there will ever be the trust amongst us, that we will ever be able to have the power over Uber. Sorry guys if you don't agree. There are good ones out there, I know it, but it still has a long way to evolve.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I feel for Marie and her situation, but bouncing off 4.1 is tough to come back from. Knowing Uber, she may not ever get a response out of them.

This may not be for her set of skills.... the good drivers that maintain high ratings are giving Uber quality labor and service at 1/2 price.

The press and politicians live to divide this country, the tiny segment of uber/lyft drivers on this forum can't agree most of the time on the right approach to a situation.... I think going offline for a week would send a message, but with so many drivers NOT on this forum would we even make a dent?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Marie if you haven t already received response from Uber,...check your dashboard to see if it says "wait-listed or rejected".....rejected usually means a temp deactivation and wait-listed most commonly refers to documents......


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I feel for Marie and her situation, but bouncing off 4.1 is tough to come back from. Knowing Uber, she may not ever get a response out of them.
> 
> This may not be for her set of skills.... the good drivers that maintain high ratings are giving Uber quality labor and service at 1/2 price.
> 
> The press and politicians live to divide this country, the tiny segment of uber/lyft drivers on this forum can't agree most of the time on the right approach to a situation.... I think going offline for a week would send a message, but with so many drivers NOT on this forum would we even make a dent?


we can't even get a response from Marie. Can't believe anyone is still responding to this, she quit responding to it 3 days ago.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I call b/s...


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

She's too cute to be deactivated


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> we can't even get a response from Marie. Can't believe anyone is still responding to this, she quit responding to it 3 days ago.


marie browning was last seen:
Tuesday at 4:51 PM


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

DjTim said:


> marie browning was last seen:
> Tuesday at 4:51 PM


when was here last post?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> when was here last post?


Sorry - I wasn't trying to correct you. I was just showing the last time she logged into the forums. It's sort of an easy way to tell if someone will eventually respond.

They could have also been viewing this thread while not logged in. You never know, they may still be crying


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Sorry - I wasn't trying to correct you. I was just showing the last time she logged into the forums. It's sort of an easy way to tell if someone will eventually respond.
> 
> They could have also been viewing this thread while not logged in. You never know, they may still be crying


we are good, I don't take issue with posts. We aren't always going to agree. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Guess she said no to someone!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Guess she said no to someone!


guess no one informed her what UberBLOW is......

1*, no blow


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Great advice, but I have been able to keep my rate a steady 4.9 4.91 doing drunk shifts I thought I wasn't going to be able to keep it that high. So I think it's more about providing service. Uber provides riders resources to help ensure 5star rides. I follow what they say do..minus the door opening and Iv been a ok.
> 
> I have gum,water, aux cord,phone chargers and clean my car out each day. I also follow what uber likes us to say when the rider gets in car about the preferred route and I run the ac before and during the ride so the cars comfortable. Never start the trip until the rider is in the car and I never use my phone while driving. It's on mute nav and sits on the winshield mount so I never half to take my eyes off the road. I also keep my front seat rolled all the way up when I have one rider so they can have maximum room to stretch out! if they choose to sit in the front I move the front seat all the way back. Just try and make your riders comfy and follow the rules and be polite . It goes along way..if anything else it will get you lots of complements.
> Btw I tell my riders about The amenities first thing when They get in. They are always blown away by it and it starts the trip off right. I end the trip by asking them if they would like a water or any gum for the road and say thanks for choosing Uber. I get people all the time that say.."and this is why We choose Uber over lyft"
> ...


Meh, I think I'll do none of that and keep rockin' the 4.65 - 4.7 range


----------

